# Accucraft Allegheny 2-6-6-6



## ktucker8 (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone own the Accucraft version Allegheny 2-6-6-6? I am looking at purchasing one but am concerned if there is room to add a couple micro servos and a RX and battery so I do not have to chase it. I have done this already on a 4-4-0. Otherwise may lean towards a Aster since these are up in the very expensive range for me and I get one shot. However I really like the Allegheny and would hope someone can share some pictures of theirs and if there is any small spaces available in the Tender to help with my decision. Thanks Ken


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

ktucker8 said:


> Anyone own the Accucraft version Allegheny 2-6-6-6? I am looking at purchasing one but am concerned if there is room to add a couple micro servos and a RX and battery so I do not have to chase it. I have done this already on a 4-4-0. Otherwise may lean towards a Aster since these are up in the very expensive range for me and I get one shot. However I really like the Allegheny and would hope someone can share some pictures of theirs and if there is any small spaces available in the Tender to help with my decision. Thanks Ken


I would check with Ryan, he has one there and does RC installs. Its gas fired, so there is usually a bit more room but its still a cramped cab. HS81MG would do the trick. Ive actually used the HS65 micro and its not broke yet on a throttle. It was a high torque servo for its size. battery and receiver you still have room to make a section in the tender.


----------



## ktucker8 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you Jay- I have used the micro HS81MG with success on narrow winged 80 inch gas R/C aircraft like my Lancair. So that is good news and on my 4-4-0 I barely was able to squeeze in a micro receiver on 2.4 ghz and a small battery to run R/C so if there is space on the H8 Tender then this is the Locomotive my heart is really setupon. Besides Cliff at Accucraft is only 100 miles away if I needed any parts in the Future for me since they readily stepped up to the plate when I had some issues with my 4-4-0 one time. So I really do like the brand.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ken, a couple of points for you to consider. First, the cab in the Accucraft Allegheny is very crowded and very hot. This is potentially deadly for servos. Second, Accucraft's two burner boiler system has difficulty maintaining pressure when used in articulated locomotives. Finally, you expressed an alternate interest in the Aster Allegheny instead. These were released over 15 years ago and are no longer available from Aster dealers and are scarce to non-existent on the secondary market at prices well over $20,000. So good luck in finding one.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## ktucker8 (Jul 23, 2014)

RP3 said:


> Ken, a couple of points for you to consider. First, the cab in the Accucraft Allegheny is very crowded and very hot. This is potentially deadly for servos. Second, Accucraft's two burner boiler system has difficulty maintaining pressure when used in articulated locomotives. Finally, you expressed an alternate interest in the Aster Allegheny instead. These were released over 15 years ago and are no longer available from Aster dealers and are scarce to non-existent on the secondary market at prices well over $20,000. So good luck in finding one.
> 
> Ross Schlabach


Thank you Ross for the information. I am going back and forth with this expensive decision. I have saved up for this purchase of a larger Live steam locomotive for some time. Originally it was to be the Accucraft Big Boy Live Steam but have really become quite interested in the Allegheny. I realize my chances of locating a Aster H8 is next to impossible and at the price beyond what I would care to pay. I mentioned Aster since there is a UP FEF available new or the Great Northern Live Steam where I am very impressed with the quality and the fact they are already set up for radio. I have been a Hobbyist for 30 years and have a lot of R/C airplanes all gas or nitro four stroke some ARF or some kit built. I am in the process of building a Mt Washington side paddle wheeler ship running Live Steam. I also have been into trains for 7 years having repaired and operated G scale most electric and two are live steam a Aristocraft Mikado and a Accucraft 4-4-0 which I am not entirely pleased with the way the burner lights on the 4-4-0 if it does not pop back soon enough it will burn the paint around my headlight. I feel my Hobbyist skills are well enough to build a Aster but the size and a articulated Locomotive like the Accucraft really calls to me. This is a expensive long saved up for purchase for a larger Live Steam Engine. So this is why I am asking questions on the Forum trying to get opinions. 
So I thank you for honesty since it will be another 5 years for my next live Steam large engine purchase I want to get this right. So are there issues with the two burner system? I really like on my steam boat that it runs on alcohol so that is also a consideration. Butane cost more but I do have it in my other two Live Steam engines. Any other thoughts on this Accucraft H8? I really like this Locomotive but believe me the $7000 price tag I want to not make a mistake. This will not be a Closet or display Queen....I run my Trains on the 300 feet of track I have out back. Thank you for any help with my heavy decision. Ken


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

ktucker8 said:


> Thank you Ross for the information. I am going back and forth with this expensive decision. I have saved up for this purchase of a larger Live steam locomotive for some time. Originally it was to be the Accucraft Big Boy Live Steam but have really become quite interested in the Allegheny. I realize my chances of locating a Aster H8 is next to impossible and at the price beyond what I would care to pay. I mentioned Aster since there is a UP FEF available new or the Great Northern Live Steam where I am very impressed with the quality and the fact they are already set up for radio. I have been a Hobbyist for 30 years and have a lot of R/C airplanes all gas or nitro four stroke some ARF or some kit built. I am in the process of building a Mt Washington side paddle wheeler ship running Live Steam. I also have been into trains for 7 years having repaired and operated G scale most electric and two are live steam a Aristocraft Mikado and a Accucraft 4-4-0 which I am not entirely pleased with the way the burner lights on the 4-4-0 if it does not pop back soon enough it will burn the paint around my headlight. I feel my Hobbyist skills are well enough to build a Aster but the size and a articulated Locomotive like the Accucraft really calls to me. This is a expensive long saved up for purchase for a larger Live Steam Engine. So this is why I am asking questions on the Forum trying to get opinions.
> So I thank you for honesty since it will be another 5 years for my next live Steam large engine purchase I want to get this right. So are there issues with the two burner system? I really like on my steam boat that it runs on alcohol so that is also a consideration. Butane cost more but I do have it in my other two Live Steam engines. Any other thoughts on this Accucraft H8? I really like this Locomotive but believe me the $7000 price tag I want to not make a mistake. This will not be a Closet or display Queen....I run my Trains on the 300 feet of track I have out back. Thank you for any help with my heavy decision. Ken


Ken
Welcome to the forum.
Of the two offerings I would take the Aster Allegheny if one was available given your want of RC plus: alcohol is much less expensive than gas ($4 a gallon at racing tracks) and you can coal fired it. The down side (kit wise) is that it is not one of the best Aster Kits as it requirement much "fine tuning" to get it properly setup. We are currently building one for a client so you can see the process:

Aster Allegheny 

While I prefer the FEF over the S2, (both are excellent performers) the S2 is the best bargain out on the market. In fact for the cost of an Aster Allegheny one could purchase both an FEF and S2.

To add to Ross' overview: the Accucraft cannot be RC in particular the reverser.

BTW- we share the interest you have with a variety of steam: boats and cars!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*aster s-2 or fef 844*

Ken
I am lucky enough to have bot the FEF ans The S-2.
I have run the S-2 for several years and only ever had one problem with her. A little steam leak in back head and Ryan took care of the and she is one of my best running engines.
I have not run the FEF much since I failed to put out fire before putting more water in boiler , but what I have seen is both run great.
Like Charles said, you can have both the FEF and S-2 ffor what the Allegeney will cost.
I never see the big one run though.
Good luck and reat steaming. I love my Aster engines.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

To add to what Charles said, both the FEF and the S2 were designed to be easy to RC. The alcohol tanks in the tenders lift out to provide lots of space for RC receiver and battery. And the cabs provide enough room for 2-3 servos depending on the size of the servos chosen. IMHO alcohol fired locos are also a little bit cooler in the cab -- not a lot but every bit helps with servo longevity. Both locos are great kits to build. The S2 is still available new from AsterHobbyUSA. The FEFs are recently sold out but you might be able to find one with a little effort. I second Charles' opinion that the S2 is a great bargain. It just depends on which one really speaks to you. Either will outperform the Accucraft H8 and provide great running at lower fuel cost.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## ktucker8 (Jul 23, 2014)

Charles said:


> Ken
> Welcome to the forum.
> Of the two offerings I would take the Aster Allegheny if one was available given your want of RC plus: alcohol is much less expensive than gas ($4 a gallon at racing tracks) and you can coal fired it. The down side (kit wise) is that it is not one of the best Aster Kits as it requirement much "fine tuning" to get it properly setup. We are currently building one for a client so you can see the process:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the replies. I actually have located a FEF but yes it is expensive but is a serious contender for my choice in a higher end Live Steam Locomotive. The Accucraft H8 would not be suitable for R/C because of the "reverser?" As is if I could get a clearer definition? Does it not have reverse or? Thanks Ken


----------



## ktucker8 (Jul 23, 2014)

Charles said:


> Ken
> Welcome to the forum.
> Of the two offerings I would take the Aster Allegheny if one was available given your want of RC plus: alcohol is much less expensive than gas ($4 a gallon at racing tracks) and you can coal fired it. The down side (kit wise) is that it is not one of the best Aster Kits as it requirement much "fine tuning" to get it properly setup. We are currently building one for a client so you can see the process:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome-I have been lurking on the Forum quietly for a couple years now. First off I also wanted to be clear that I have no intentions of getting a Aster H8 since the price is way up there. This is opinions for my choice of the Accucraft H8 or a Aster FEF or the N2. I trying to decide which locomotive would be a smart purchase though as I mentioned I really am attracted to the Accucraft hence the start of the Thread and I certainly appreciate all of the opinions here. P.S. the build thread of the Aster H8 looks pretty daunting probably not a good start for a first build of a Aster for me but impressive work there. Thanks Ken


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

[I am looking at purchasing one but am concerned if there is room to add a couple micro servos and a RX and battery so I do not have to chase it.
Thanks Ken[/QUOTE]


Ken, If you run your engine with a decent length train behind it, you won't have to chase it !!!! Take it from someone who has been running G1 live steam since 1961, believe me, I know. Any idiot can run a train at breakneck speed but, it takes skill and above all finesse (plus the aforesaid train) to run at prototypical speed. The satisfaction of 'nailing it' and then enjoying the sight is what the hobby is about.
David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## ktucker8 (Jul 23, 2014)

GaugeOneLines said:


> [I am looking at purchasing one but am concerned if there is room to add a couple micro servos and a RX and battery so I do not have to chase it.
> Thanks Ken


 
Ken, If you run your engine with a decent length train behind it, you won't have to chase it !!!! Take it from someone who has been running G1 live steam since 1961, believe me, I know. Any idiot can run a train at breakneck speed but, it takes skill and above all finesse (plus the aforesaid train) to run at prototypical speed. The satisfaction of 'nailing it' and then enjoying the sight is what the hobby is about.
David M-K
Ottawa[/QUOTE]

Thank you David- Well since my Aristo Live Steam doesn't pull much and the 4-4-0 either I am certainly going into a new type of operation- a larger Live steamer so I will follow your advise as i get accustomed to how the larger quality live steam engines operate.


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree a hundred per cent with what David M-K says. Like on real railroads the engine had to be adapted to the train it had to pull and the lines profile. Thats why during the steam era there were so many varied types of locos: A loco for every job from the roundhouse goat that just shoved locos artound the engine terminal to the big drag engines and fast freight 4-8-4 to the fleet of foot engines for the varnish. Diesels made the necessity of most of that variety disapear with multiple units.
That is why their is a weight of train for every engine and that weight will stabilise the engine so that it will have a nice gracefull run instead of jerking around like a TGV.


----------



## Brammoos (Apr 2, 2017)

Just to show you that you don`t have to run around when running this engine:
902e4e332c474585221b4e66ce769a4e3fbb16db
Keep them steaming
Bram


----------



## Brammoos (Apr 2, 2017)

Sorry made a mistake this is the right link
It seems that I can`t have a link so please watch the video on you tube at mrbrammoos to see the Allegheny in full action

Bram


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

GaugeOneLines said:


> [...] Any idiot can run a train at breakneck speed but, it takes skill and above all finesse (plus the aforesaid train) to run at prototypical speed. The satisfaction of 'nailing it' and then enjoying the sight is what the hobby is about.
> David M-K
> Ottawa


David, you nailed it. I have not heard a better summary of what live steam is about. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I too have run a number of my locos without RC and it does take bit of skill to adjust regulator and bypass to maintain a reasonable speed and maintain boiler water level. Even more so if you are running on a track with 1% grades as we do here in Western NC. And the satisfaction can bring a smile to your face.

Notwithstanding the above, I must add the following:

Not to throw everyone else under the bus, but a number of times I have seen an Aster tender coupler come open. If the loco was pulling a decent length train, the loss of the load can turn the loco into a Jack Rabbit and it is those times when one gives thanks for RC to rein her back in. Without that RC, the engine will likely reach the turn before you -- and at an imprudent speed. The heavier the train load, the greater the loco escape velocity will be.

Just a note of caution from a man who's been there. So Ken, go whichever way appeals to you but at least with a full knowledge of the possible risks.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## ktucker8 (Jul 23, 2014)

"Just a note of caution from a man who's been there. So Ken, go whichever way appeals to you but at least with a full knowledge of the possible risks."


Well having ran it a handful of times on my Layout with RC added it performs fairly well when I can get through the fuss of lighting both burners and building steam. So Finally two years later I have constructed a off the ground perfectly flat Layout with Accucraft 16 1/2 feet curves which really made the Locomotive more of a pleasure to run. I also since the last Post two years ago added steam to the Tender water to keep my gas pressure up. I pull a few 70 foot aluminum cars around with it and enjoy it but I have to be up for fooling with it to get it up and running aside from how heavy this Locomotive is to move outside to my track. So now I am going in another direction having ran the Allegheny to purchase one of the last Accucraft Big Boy's in live Steam and see how it behaves. The only complaint with the Allegheny is the ridiculous worm gear or wheel to move it from forward to reverse which is not feasable to set up for RC use. So only one servo works my throttle and it has smooth take offs and speed control. Ken


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> The only complaint with the Allegheny is the ridiculous worm gear or wheel to move it from forward to reverse which is not feasable to set up for RC use


The newer C38 for the Oz market has, I believe, the same (prototypical) screw reverser. Tony Walsham (RCS) has been working on a solution, but this website (rsc-rc.com) says " For R/C control of the reversing, extra parts will be needed. Contact RCS for advice. At present a reverser kit is not available."


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Peter and Ken.

To date I have had zero enquiries for the C38 reverser.
Terry Robinson (SloMo) did have a good look at the problem. It would be very complicated and not really do-able commercially because of the cost.

It was decided to advise customers to simply remove the screw reverser and fabricate a bracket to hold a servo that connects directly to the valve gear rod.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an article in the latest Garden Railroads about installing a J-bar to replace the screw which could easily be operated by a servo.
EDIT I was brought to my attention that I mentioned the wrong magazine. Here is the correct information. The article is in "Steam in the Garden" #160 March/April 2019 on page 18. It specifically refers to the Bowande-Wuhu "Black Five" but should be some help for models. Sorry about that!


----------



## ktucker8 (Jul 23, 2014)

Well Thanks for that..I will look it up..I had thought of doing that but it takes about three full revolutions to put it into reverse. So I could not envision the bar making enough of a turn to rotate the shaft enough to work. I had thought of doing what my Aristocraft Live Steam Mikado has a small geared electric motor with a micro stop switch to regulate how much travel. But a couple issues arise..1 the wheel takes a bit of force or and is not just a light twist to move from forward to revers. So it would take a decent torque motor or reduced gear drive to handle the torque needed. And 2 the limit switches where to hide them and have them make contact with what when full travel to reverse is accomplished.. So the more I looked the more complicated it was getting and plus a cramped cab to hide everything in. I do ALOT of RC stuff from 1/5 Scale cars to Airplanes to a Live Steam side paddle wheeler MT Washington boat I am building that normally would be electric operated but I am installing a Live Steam engine to a 4 foot long fully operational U Boat RC. So I am certainly open to suggestions but I would really love to see someone that has installed something working? Thanks for the suggestions. Ken


----------

